# Pigeons and Chuckers



## 4pointer91 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, new to the site. I would like to find out if pigeons can be caged together with chuckers? Are chuckers an aggressive bird which could harm a homing pigeon?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you planning on penning the CHUKAR Partridge together with pigeons? It doesn't sound like a good idea. Maybe someone else can give you better information. I know little about the CHUKAR, pigeons are better suited penned together with pigeons.


----------



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

That is a bad idea. I raise Chukar and Bobwhite along with some pheasants. Once I made the mistake of putting and adult pheasant with the quail. Within 30 seconds the quail had the big pheasant cornered and would have kill him had I not got him back out into a different pen. Wild birds do not like any breed but their own and even their own sparingly.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never had chukars (although I really want some). They seem kind of big. But I keep coturnix quail in my breeder loft as a clean-up crew  They eat any sizeable bugs that get in there, as well as any seed that gets thrown out on the floor. They are friendly, especially if you have multiple hens per male. I can just pick'em up and they don't really care. I actually have to look to make sure I don't step on them. Bobwhites on the other hand can get pretty mean. Buttons are nice (as well as tiny so they wouldn't be able to do much anyway!).


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Chukars are beatiful. But I wouldn't recommend keeping them with Pigeons. But like MaryOfExeter said you can keep small quail in with pigeons.. I know someone that does that. Infact there is a video on youtube. If you look carefully he has it in with his breeders.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAqutQxiIMU


----------



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

I keep Seramas chickens with pigeons


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

This is a little off topic but some people might find it interesting, or maybe just strange. I had ringneck pheasants when I was in high-school. I paired one of the ringneck cocks up with a bantam hen. The eggs hatched and they were strange looking creatures not looking like a chicken or a pheasant. They eventually ran off from home, I'm pretty sure they didn't fly off. The last account I had of them they had taken up residence about a mile away in a neighbors chicken-house (coop). One of my ringneck cocks would become very pugnacious during the breeding season. If you turned your back or ran from him he would chase you and hit you from behind. He made the mistake of chasing the road grading machine. The road grader operator got off the machine whacked him with a stick and I suppose had him for dinner that night.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hybrids like that are very neat! I have also seen pictures of guinea x chickens. One of them looked like a bird of prey. They usually don't hatch very well and may not live long though (compared to their parent species).


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> Chukars are beatiful. But I wouldn't recommend keeping them with Pigeons. But like MaryOfExeter said you can keep small quail in with pigeons.. I know someone that does that. Infact there is a video on youtube. If you look carefully he has it in with his breeders.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAqutQxiIMU


That was one cute little fig. He thought he was big and bad. Thanks for sharing. 

That comment at the end however.......good grief, thats one miserable racist.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

blacksheep said:


> That was one cute little fig. He thought he was big and bad. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> That comment at the end however.......good grief, thats one miserable racist.



Lol... Figs are like big pigeons inside of a dove... IDK if it is a figurita thing or just a few figs... but my fig males do that too.  And yeah I noticed that comment too... It was really uncalled for.


----------



## 4pointer91 (Aug 11, 2011)

It sounds as if the general consensus is not to put the two types of birds together. Has anyone actually tried it though? I'm not intending on housing the two types together on a permanent basis but would like to know if perhaps only on a temporary basis they could be transported or penned temporarily for a short period of time.


----------

